# any1 else start flowering?!



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 2, 2006)

i dont know why but my big mamma has started flowering and its barelly june? 
im in central california, and its def. not time for them to start flowering. 

i recently had to move their spot because of casting shade. 

possibly the late afternoon shade through her cycle off? 

but now shes back in full sun, and i dont want to stress her by putting her back into veg. 

i think a couple more are starting to flower to and its the wierdest thing? 

am i just trippin? should they start flowering before summer even starts? theyve been veggin since arpil. 

maybe i should pull her inside and just flower her?

hopefully someone can shed some light for me. thnx


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds like you are a lucky SOB...Im still waiting to determine sex.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe just some pre-flowers? Are you sure they are females?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 12, 2006)

heh. possibly lucky. early flower means a long finish. i never liked a tease

yea im sure they're females. and they are pre-flowers, thats how i know its flowering. 

i just didnt want them to revert to veg after loosing all their leaves (shedding do to flowering). 

but i found out from the cloner that its the strain. amnesia haze. one of the longest flowering strains. short veg, and a whopping 16 weeks of flowering. 16 weeks from june 1st is the end of september, which is just about right. - early bird too so i am lucky.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 12, 2006)

Flowering is triggered by the hours of nighttime (darkness).

Did you raise the plant inside?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not the most learned in outdoor growing but can't pre-flowers show at like 6 weeks of age sometimes?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, but I think the OP meant his plants were flowering.

I've found that determining a plants sex by preflowers to only be 75% accurate.
Some people seem to have a knack for it.  I have a friend who is almost never wrong looking at preflowers.  But for everyone else I know, we wait until the plants are flowering to tell sex *for sure*.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 17, 2006)

im a farelly old school grower, i can mostly tell what is female and what is a male  by the time the 5th node is fully structured. once youve seen alot you can kind of tell what grows like a male and what grows like a female. 

sometimes im wrong, but these are most definetely ladies .

no they were raised outdoor. they got moved alot until i found a good spot where they flourished. 

i want to try this new method of vegging them outside and flowering them inside.  i just didnt expect them to start flowering so soon. 

you should try it sometime, it seems to be working great so far for me. 


they get a strong fast growth during veg, because most plants will grow much faster outdoor than indoor-

and then when they start flowering you can give them a perfect 12/12 enviroment, as well as no wind factor- which means much, much denser buds. 

ill compare and contrast half way through,- ive moved half of them inside and left the other half outside. 


has anyone ever tried this? what do you prefer guru? outdoor,indoor>?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 17, 2006)

My true love is outdoor growing (thanks for asking btw).
I've grown inside for many years, but lately I've shut down the indoor grow.
Because in my *legal* outdoor mj garden, I can grow all I and several other med-mj users with all we need for an entire year.  So there's no reason to pay for elec. and and do all the other things an indoor garden requires.

I'm still stumped as to why your full-time outdoor plants are flowering now, other than they were in the shade for awhile and/or they have some ruderalis or other auto-flowering strain.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 20, 2006)

thats cool. i started indoor as well and went many years before going outdoor. and outdoor IMO is the way to go. 

yea ruderalis is the first thing i thought, but i definetely would have recognized it earlier in veg. that 'genus' (i believe thats what it is called) has a very strong and very different phenotype, the leaves look like they grow almost backwards with a strain of ruderalis. 

i looked at that time map they have at yahoo. you type in your location and it tells you how many hours in a day each month through that changing seasons. 

usually there is about 17 hours of sunlight this time of year, but when i checked it said this year, at this time, there was only 14 and a half hours of sunlight a day in my location. 

so i figured- a long flowering strain in an irregular weather situation could mean earlier flowering- which is pretty much whats going on- a plant could easily start flowering at only 14 hours of sunlight in a day ya know. 

so i dont know. im just going with it. they had a short but strong veg so im just going to bud the hell out of them.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 21, 2006)

Yahoo's gotta be wrong.  I live not too far from you (N. Calif.) and tomorrow (the longest daylight of the year, the summer soltice) it won't get fully dark until 10 p.m. and it starts getting light at 5 a.m.
But whatever.  You have budding plants and that's good.
Fresh bud for the 4th of July, be partiotic and spark a fattie for the US of A.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

ive heard that some strains dont ned to be switched to 12/12 they just auto flower but i dont know y


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i think it might have some thing to do with the genetics and where its parent plants an their parent plants were grown over time they may have adapted that way


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 26, 2006)

yea like i said, the strain is a very long flowering strain- which could be why i started so soon? but i have some others that were also flowering- 

so i dont know. very low chances that i would have more than 1 auto flowering, early bird strain. 

but damn they are flowering nice and enjoying their 73 degree indoor weather right now.  buds are commin along just fine.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jun 26, 2006)

is anyone else a little wiery of this site? does anyone know if they keep track of their members IP adresses?

seems like alot of mods for a somewhat small community?


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2006)

ob1'...you say they have been "vegging since April", indoors or out?..What light cycle were they under as clones?.
Moving them from an indoor op' under long hours(24/0) into the natural 16/8 or so in late May or June, could have triggered the early flowering. 

..._4 mods for over 1700 members_...doesn't seem in excess to me. We aren't government spies or a front to capture evidence on the unsuspecting community. MarPassion server is located overseas, in a mj friendly country. We simply try to provide a clean friendly atmosphere for like minded cultivars to get together and discuss and share their experiences, knowledge and love of the herb.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jul 1, 2006)

well im glad to here that Hick. i was under the impression that there were more mods than that.  I appreciate the peaceful place that you all provide, and understand that the server is located over seas- But i was wondering if by chance you knew if the IPs were automatically logged, or erased?

Overgrow, and hempworld were both in marijuana friendly zones and both were taken down very harshly. I and every other known subscribing member were at great risk and i watched as friends and family were torn by the information scrapped from the servers log.

gypsys seed company was ruined, and years and years of helpful information and a strong community were brought down. to say the least it was horrible. 

since then 3 other sites have been brought down, 2 of which were also in mj friendly areas. 


right now marijuana passion is one of the few that still stands. and it seems farelly knew. 

so you can understand my questioning, and i hope you dont take offense to it.  i just wanted to get a feel for this community and its mods, to decide for myself. 

and i would really like to know if IPs are stored. 

I would love to add to this site. i have a couple tutorials saved as well as many pictures and helpful techs- it would be awesome to see this site expand as well as overgrow did. But it needs to be known that our (the communities) information is safe, and that we are at low risk.  

i appreciate your response, and hope to here again from you. 



as for my plants they went from a bubbler, to outdoor in the beginning of april. 

about 4 weeks ago i noticed signs of them starting to flower so i pulled them inside to finish- which is what i was planning on doing anyways- it just happened to come sooner than i expected. 


the weather is changing very drastically in most areas so i am not that surprised. at this point they are doing great and i should have some fatties by september.


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2006)

oB'..I understand your concerns. I can't say if IP's are logged/stored or not, for certain. 
A PM to the administrator, MarPassion, might be the best bet for a sure answer.

 I always advice users to go through an anonamous proxy service. There are several free sites and it adds one more cloak to your identity.


----------



## iole (Jul 6, 2006)

I planted ICE the beginning of april, outdoor, its still vegging, just got some preflowers, a few hairs, my male is definetly flowering, how long am I supposed to wait till I see some buds??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> I planted ICE the beginning of april, outdoor, its still vegging, just got some preflowers, a few hairs, my male is definetly flowering, how long am I supposed to wait till I see some buds??


*If you are seeing pre flowers it won't be long before you start seeing buds form. You have to be patient iole.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> I planted ICE the beginning of april, outdoor, its still vegging, just got some preflowers, a few hairs, my male is definetly flowering, how long am I supposed to wait till I see some buds??


 
If your OD you have a long ways to go dude. End of Sept. maybe into Oct. depending on strain. Patience man. If you harvest to early due to impatience your yeild and potency will suffer.


----------



## iole (Jul 6, 2006)

September-October till harvest you mean?? How long will the flowering period last?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> September-October till harvest you mean?? How long will the flowering period last?


 
Unless your growing Lowryder strain (autoflowering strain). Yep thats about when man. OD is much more "slow" during its life cycle than Indoor. Indoor you have total control over the environment. OD your up to mother nature. but I will say. Yeild wise its hard to compete with an OD grow.

How long will it last?? You could say it started when the days started getting shorter. but not really. OD everything is much more gradual, not like indoor which is BAM one night your triggered flower and it takes a week for it really be in the onset of flower. OD is a month or so to do the same thing.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Jul 6, 2006)

thnx much hick.


yes you will def. start seeing little buds soon. itll be a while before you see anything big n beautiful though- couple months


----------



## Bobber (Jul 10, 2006)

Who can see or tell, there is a male or female?Or maybe need to wait more?Its outdoor


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*Whats going on Bobber. You still have some waiting to do before you can tell. Be patient and they will show themselves before ya know it.  *


----------



## Bobber (Jul 10, 2006)

No problem


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Bobber I agree with TBG it is definitely to early to tell...on a side note though...how the heck did you get such a great close up of the pre-flowers man????  Nice photo


----------



## SLEEPY (Jul 24, 2006)

thats kool well good luck it just finished rainin over here


----------



## Bobber (Jul 26, 2006)

I will show some new photos later, but need to go and look how is he look like...male or female


----------



## iole (Jul 28, 2006)

Its been 16 weeks and still no buds, isnt that kind of long for vegging?? Top leaves are starting to canoe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> Its been 16 weeks and still no buds, isnt that kind of long for vegging?? Top leaves are starting to canoe


*Whats up iole. Here in New York our plants just started budding over the last week or so. Be patient your plants will show their sex soon enough trust me.  *


----------



## iole (Jul 29, 2006)

So guys, from what I understand canoe means magnesium deficiency...I have some calcium-magnesium pills, would they hurt???


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

iole, unless they are a pill formulated for plant absorbtion, I would avoid useing them. Check your local garden shop/section for a product called "Cal-mag", I believe it is. 

"Magnesium (Mg) is found as a central atom in the chlorophyll molecule and is essential to the absorption of light energy. Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant. Deficiency signs of magnesium are: Older leaves yellow from the center outward, while veins remain green on deficient plants. Leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. Growing tips turn lime green if the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calcium (Ca) is fundamental to cell manufacture and growth. Soil gardeners use dolomite lime, which contains calcium and magnesium, to keep the soil sweet or buffered. Rockwool gardeners use calcium to buffer excess nutrients. Calcium moves slowly within the plant and tends to concentrate in roots and older growth. Consequently young growth shows deficiency signs first. Deficient leaf tips, edges and new growth will turn brown and die back. If too much calcium is applied early in life, it will stunt growth as well. It will also flocculate when a concentrated form is combined with potassium."


----------



## iole (Jul 29, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> iole, unless they are a pill formulated for plant absorbtion, I would avoid useing them. Check your local garden shop/section for a product called "Cal-mag", I believe it is.
> 
> "Magnesium (Mg) is found as a central atom in the chlorophyll molecule and is essential to the absorption of light energy. Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant. Deficiency signs of magnesium are: Older leaves yellow from the center outward, while veins remain green on deficient plants. Leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. Growing tips turn lime green if the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hick, I'll go to some gardening shop as soon as possible. If the leaves are curling upwards does it mean death in a short period of time, or do I have time?


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sure you have a day or two. Mg is a secondary nutrient, less vital to "life", but essential to health. 
Heat sress will also show as upward curling of 'usually' the uppermost leaves, closest to the light.


----------



## iole (Jul 29, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have a day or two. Mg is a secondary nutrient, less vital to "life", but essential to health.
> Heat sress will also show as upward curling of 'usually' the uppermost leaves, closest to the light.


maybe its because its been extremely hot here, over 100...Im doing outdoor...could it be that?


----------



## iole (Jul 31, 2006)

Help guys, its a life or death situation..The curling seems to have eased down a bit, the temperature has lowered as well...is that a good enough sign to tell me that its a heat problem????


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2006)

Outdoors, in the ground or in pots?..could be the pots are getting too hot, cuasing root problems. Are you seeing chlorosis(yellowing)? 

"Older leaves yellow from the center outward,"


----------



## iole (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup, I have been taking older leaves off as they start to yellow, i try to water them only at night so the water doesnt get too hot while its being absorbed...what can I do??

thanks Hick


----------



## Bobber (Aug 3, 2006)

Look guyes, bad news I think Its male right?
Its from first plant:






Second:





Its 100% male?


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2006)

great pic's of, yes, a male...


----------



## Bobber (Aug 3, 2006)

What now to do with theys?


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2006)

mmmmmm.."compost"...


----------



## Bobber (Aug 3, 2006)

So no hash nothink?


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2006)

"Anyone else start flowering"...._Profusely_...


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2006)

no "hash"...no trichomes... However, you might get a little hash "oil" tincture through TBG's extraction process.


----------



## Bobber (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you for help Hick.


----------



## chronicman024 (Aug 4, 2006)

yes mine to are starting to flower very nice hick have a chocolate trip plant thats budding nice . had to save them from my other group for i deleted them off my cam on accident


----------



## agreenbud (Aug 4, 2006)

My outdoor Blueberry-X-Trinity is flowering heavy outdoors in central Cali.
Started from seeds rite after Xmas under fluorescents till Feb. Then placed outdoors in 4 gallon square containers.(Stealth grow on top of huge grape vines 15 feet in the air)
I will place pics when they finish.


This is my first post and I'm happy W/the forum


----------



## love+monkey (Aug 4, 2006)

over her in southern AZ.my ladies are already into a week into flowering outdoors.


----------

